# NCM-SEP Med Tech



## cheddar (4 May 2011)

Hey guys, 
I've been following the forums for a bit. I've done all my application process and I'm just on the merit list waiting to see if I'm accepted...I'm doing the NCM-SEP route for Med Tech which originally I heard it was a pay back of 2months service for one month of subsidized education, so that means its 4 semesters (16 months) so 32 months service (2 years 8 months) but I recently heard that the time owed is actually 4 years of service? Is this true? does anyone know? I called the cfrc toronto but got a vague "it could be" or "its 2months for every one month"...if anyone can shed some light on this that would be great. 

Thanks guys,
Cheddar


----------



## mariomike (4 May 2011)

"In exchange for paid college, you will be required to serve in the Canadian Forces for 2 months for each month you were in NCM SEP. That
usually works out to between three to four years.":
http://cdn.forces.ca/_PDF2010/NCM-SEP_all_en.pdf


----------



## medicineman (4 May 2011)

You'll incur obligatory service and that'll likely be included in the your Basic Engagement (first contract)...unles things have changed lately, most BE's for Med Techs have been running the 4-6 year range.

MM


----------



## Criot (9 May 2011)

medicineman said:
			
		

> You'll incur obligatory service and that'll likely be included in the your Basic Engagement (first contract)...unless things have changed lately, most BE's for Med Techs have been running the 4-6 year range.
> 
> MM



Medicineman is correct. I am currently in a PCP program under NCMSEP with 3 other NCMSEP members. Their BE was 5 years (1year program at our school). Your school time is not added on top of the BE by the way, it's 5 years including the 1 yr of school.

If your school is two years just add an extra year onto your BE compared to my examples.


----------



## cheddar (11 May 2011)

got it so basically its the two years of school then 4 years of service = 6 years total. meh what's an extra year really? should be fun.


----------

